# Sticky  Newbie info thread



## steelheadBob

This thread is where newbies can ask the vets questions about steelheading.
Please, no talk about unstocked tribs, certain spots on rivers, member bashing, spoonfeeding comments or fighting, if you think it will get deleted, dont post it. 
This sticky is to help new anglers to the sport of steelheading with there questions, please keep reports and photos to report threads...... 
With that being said, newbies,,,, dont always expect to get things handed to you! Some of us on here have been steelheading way before there was fishing forums on got to were we are today by hard work, paying attention and watching others. The only way your really going to learn is by taking what ever info you can gather and take it to the river and find what works for you.......Thanks and tight lines...


----------



## Exentrik

Thanks very much for putting this sticky together Bob. I'll start, what are some of the more important presentation tactics for steelhead when using say a spoon or a spinner on spin casting rod? Also, what is a good weight of equipment to start with. Is a medium action 6.5ft rod with 8 lb test (drag set properly) a good place to start?


----------



## thephildo0916

Exentrik said:


> Thanks very much for putting this sticky together Bob. I'll start, what are some of the more important presentation tactics for steelhead when using say a spoon or a spinner on spin casting rod? Also, what is a good weight of equipment to start with. Is a medium action 6.5ft rod with 8 lb test (drag set properly) a good place to start?


Well when casting spoons/spinners generally they are a stready retrieve. If things are slow, try a stop and go approach. The fluttering spoon may be the trick to trigger a strike. As far as weight goes, generally you will want lighter semi stout equipment. Generally we are using lighter (4-8)lb test line for steelhead, with the leader being the most important. IMO it is easier to cast lighter line, and can control your float better. Plus its more fun when a steelie rips the line of the reel!!!!:B . If you are drifting bait lots of guys like to use noodle rods. They are longer rods (9-14ft) that allow you to keep your line off of the water. By doing this it allows for a more natural drift. I hope some of this helps!


----------



## bhartman

I have fished conny but im unsure if im trespassing or not, i hear about fishing near the ballfields. Are you alowed to park there and walk to the water? Where can a guy go? Thanks brian


----------



## steelheadBob

one of the good ways is to google map the location your wanting to fish, google maps will show you property lines of parks, public land and park land. Keep in mind, in Ohio, the land owner ownes the land under the water!!!!!!
Also with google maps, hit satalite and zoom in all the way, a good way to find new holes is to look for the darker spots in the rivers!!!!!


----------



## Exentrik

steelheadBob said:


> one of the good ways is to google map the location your wanting to fish, google maps will show you property lines of parks, public land and park land. Keep in mind, in Ohio, the land owner ownes the land under the water!!!!!!
> Also with google maps, hit satalite and zoom in all the way, a good way to find new holes is to look for the darker spots in the rivers!!!!!


Excellent advice, have been doing this for years.. Great way to find depth in rivers, ponds etc. on public land. I got a tip on the forum about a pond in Southern OH near some warehouses on land that is just county land. Very powerful tool. 

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## bhartman

Thanks steelhead bob for the quick reply. Just learning the steel way. I'll take the advice. Brian


----------



## jogi

Thanks for making the thread rob. Hopefully it will help some people.


----------



## mike003

Exentrik said:


> Thanks very much for putting this sticky together Bob. I'll start, what are some of the more important presentation tactics for steelhead when using say a spoon or a spinner on spin casting rod? Also, what is a good weight of equipment to start with. Is a medium action 6.5ft rod with 8 lb test (drag set properly) a good place to start?


When I used to fish spinners exclusively, I used a 7ft. Ugly Stik with 8lb. mono. The Stik's softer tip prevented the fish from throwing the hook as much. When I used high graphite content rods with faster tips, I lost a lot more fish.


----------



## icingdeath

Thanks Bob for the thread. I cannot stress enough about private property! Three years ago i was fishing a childhood stretch of steelie water. Didnt do my homework and it was a costly error. If your not sure,check and knock on doors. Dont risk it. "i didnt know" doesn't cut it with the green and blue brigade.


----------



## todd61

I just wanted to say thanks for starting this thread. I am trying to figure things out on my own but i'm sure there will be some helpful info on here.


----------



## elob9

I have a 8' zebco rod and a abu garcia 563 reel with 8lb test. whats the best use? floating or using a lure? IM a novice so keep it simple


----------



## Steelhead Fever

elob9 said:


> I have a 8' zebco rod and a abu garcia 563 reel with 8lb test. whats the best use? floating or using a lure? IM a novice so keep it simple


with that setup,lure,but all around in the big picture of steelhead fishing,floating....


----------



## steelheadBob

This was written by KSU.... You can call it a starter kit.......................................................................................


Every year around this time and even more so when it gets closer to steelheading, I read alot of posts in regards to steelheading and those whom are beginners. Lots of questions from gear, to presentations, to water clarity, to where, etc...

I figured I would throw out my experiences, and try to explain all this steelhead in a manner of which someone as a beginner could understand. Heck I am no pro, but I certainly remember being a beginner and not catching a thing and thinking these steelhead are tough to catch. Quite the contrary actually. With a little knowledge you can get into some steelhead and have a fun day on the water.

From my experience with steelheading, I hope I am able to shed some light on this with my fellow beginners. Everyone has been there before.

So here it goes.....

GEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leave the normal bass and panfish rods in the garage. You need a Noodle rod. Well you don't really need one, but if you want a better chance at actually catching a steelhead you do in fact get a better shot at them with a noodle rod.

Whats a noodle rod? It's a long rod, something about 9-12ft long, that serves multiple purposes.

1. When you get a hit, the fish takes off fairly fast and the long rod is a shock absorber per say and takes alot of stress off your line during that initial run.

2. Long rods allow you to keep alot of line off the water as you want as little line on the water as possible. The moving water in the rivers makes a loop in your line on the water, hence making your bobber move faster than it should be going.

So get a noodle rod. You don't have to have a top dollar one either. I spent $30 on a 10' Rapala Noodle rod. Works great.

REEL!!!!!!!

I recommend a good reel with a nice smooth drag. I prefer the drag on the spool rather than the ones on the butt of the reel. Just my personal preference.

You may ask why should I have a decent reel. Simple!!! Think of this...Tie your line to the back of a sport bike, then have the sport bike take off like a rocket. If you don't have a smooth drag, your going to snap your line.

You are going to have to play steelhead a bit and they may make several runs on you, jumping and thrashing about...This is why we all fish for them. They are exciting to catch.

Spend your money on the reel!!!!

LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is up for debate, and there are many differant opinions. Here is my recommendation and why.

I use 8lb main line and then carry multiple florocarbon spools for the leader with me. Some people use 6lb main line...Guess it is personal preference, as well as water clarity...I will get to water in a bit.

Why florocarbon??? Very simple, florocarbon is near invisible in the water, hence the steelhead isn't spooked. Use lighter floro in clear water, use heavy floro in muddy water.

I have tried without floro completely, but my catch rate went way up with it. As a beginner my hurdle was how to tie flororcarbon onto my main line. Once you get it down its no big deal. Just practice.

If you catch 20 steelhead in a day your line in my opinion is shot. So I change mine often.

VEST!!!!!!!!!

If your going to fish the rivers you need it. If your going to fish off the break walls it isn't needed but it sure is nice to not have to cary something when you can wear your tackle box.

NET!!!!!!!!!!

Alot of places you won't need a net, but alot of places you will. If you fish where others are, most likely they will have one.

I have to admit a funny story about my beginner net.....Ok so when I first started out, I took my net....well it looked like a net that trout fisherman used for those precious fish in the streams out West. HAHAHA!!!! those nets are quite a bit small for the bigger strain of fish we have here in the Northeast....I was laughed at when I brought it with me. After seeing someone get a steelhead, I threw the net in the back of the truck and never brought that one with me again...haha...Lessons learned I guess.

WADERS!!!!!!!!!!!!

U need them if your fishing in the rivers, if your on the breakwalls you can leave them at home. Boot fit or sock fit....thats personal preference. Here is a little more info about the boots on the waders. Felt pads on the bottom of the waders are great for when your in the water and walking on rocks...When you get out of the water with felt pads, the mud gets in the felt and you walking on ice....Some boots have studs and felt, I would recommend those, but waders aren't a neccesity to get into steelhead.

BAITS!!!!!!!

I could go on forever here, but I am going to keep it simple. Early season is a jig and maggot combo. Clear water use blacks, in murky water use bright color jigs. Mini-Foos are top choice by alot of anglers. I tie my own so I can customize what I want to present.

There is also the spawn sack but in the early season I suggest the easy jig and maggot combo.

WHERE TO FISH!!!!!!!!!

This is a hot topic!!!! As a beginner I learned more of what to do and not to do by fishing the places that are on the map as public access on the ODNR site.

Early season your going to begin hearing about reports of fish being caught at the mouth of the rivers. This is one of the best times to learn. You can go up there in jeans and a sweatshirt and toss in a line. Later in the season the fish move into the rivers and wait for spring to spawn.

Those whom do their homework and go walking the rivers and finding the holes now, will reap benefits later.

It is a respect thing I guess....I work hard to find new spots that are not always gone to much, if I get 20 steelhead there I would be sad if I told someone and they told the entire world....hence you won't hear much about honeyholes, but if you get in with some steelheader and they take you under their wing, you will begin to see what I am talking about.

If someone takes me to a hole, it isn't fair for me to tell someone else, as I wouldn't want that done to me....

Ok enought of that rant....

Get the maps on the ODNR site for steelhead access and get out there...

WATER FLOW!!!!!!!!

If it is raging water you can stay at home. Us steelheaders watch the water gauge's and determine which river is best to fish that day...this takes time to learn.

If you ask online what river would be good to fish that day, you will get your info from others of us that watch that type of thing....

PRESENTATION!!!!!!!!!

Ladies and Gents, this is where you either get or don't get fish!!!!!!!!!!!

In my opinion, being in the right spot and not presenting the bait properly is what the issue is for lots of beginners.

If your in the river, the bait has to be just above the bottom of the river. If your bobber isn't set properly, then it doesn't matter how many fish are in the hole, you aren't going to get them...Put the bait where the fish's lips are and they will eventually hit it.

If your at the mouth of the river, I like to set my bobber so the bait is about 5' down then adjust from there. Others like to cast spoons, but I prefer the bobber method.

If your getting stuck on the bottom, then you need to fish shallower, if you never get stuck on the bottom then you need to fish a touch bit deeper.

If your bobber is set correct and near the bottom and you get no bites, change color and try again. If that doesn't work you can change locations.


----------



## fredg53

Wow best post ever!!!!


----------



## bower112

My ? how do you know when a river is fishable?


----------



## Golden1

A good place to start is the flow rates ,,, next sticky down,,, there is an explanation there as to what most feel is fishable waters....


----------



## steelheadBob

Aslo, look at the reading b 4 you go fishing... If you get to the river and you like the flow, when you get home, write down that number so you have a good number to be around, if its muddy or to fast or to slow, you will learn by the numbers you have written down, not always work, but 90% will be the same.... Keep in mind aslo, learn how many days it take what ever river you fish the most to come down and become fishable after a blow out!!!!


----------



## JFeeds

i was at rocky river sunday (11/7). i went from the morley ford to underneath of rte 90 and back. i had a little bump on a rooster tail, but nothing substantial all day. 

i hope they pick up soon. i've only been steelheading for a handful of times now, but i'm becoming a little frustrated that there has been no results. i understand that they have to get there and all, but maybe its just a shore fisherman having some trouble adjusting to finding the right location, lure, etc.

rocky river is really nice though. busy as all getout, but compared to conneaut where you have to travel around a bit more through the city to find spots, using valley pkwy in the rocky river metroparks allows for a lot more accessibility for a newbie like me

if anyone has any tips to give a newbie (i'll paste this into that sticky thread too), please PM me! 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=159418#ixzz14zFrGAUE


----------



## jjshbetz11

I got a question for the steel gods. One of my regular pools has good sized steel in it. I can visually see them in with polarised glasses verry clost to shore. I tie a jig on baited with maggots and toss it out there. It seems to catch their intrest as I can pull them closer to shore but no bite. So I try just a hook and worm, same results. So I try hook and wax worm, same results. Tried a gazillion color schemes of jigs to no prevail. What Gives? I try to croutch down and stay out of sight. They just seem not intrested. Weather? These things are so close that if I had a long pole net could get them but I consider that cheating. Seems they travel a circle route in schools. Wish I could get pics but I tried and the lens dosen't get the same view as polarised glasses. They are good sized fish on average of 20" At least Its good for testing out my homemade jigs to see what color attracts them the most. So basically what am I doing wrong? Put it like this, If I had waiters I could stand there for a while and catch them with a net. I know for a fact these pools of mine don't get fished on the regular. It's like they are not hungry or something. It is awesome to watch 5 or 6 of them zero in on my offerings. I have literally almost foul hooked some from just swimming by my hook. What gives???? Forgot to mention, it's almost frog water, and I'm drifting, water color today and past week is merky green.


----------



## RiverDoc

I'm not a steel god-maybe a hack! I think that, given the current water situation, fishing pressure, and abundance of baitfish, the steelhead are reluctant to go after anything. If I could see them in a hole I would try minnows on 2 Lb. test, with a small (10-12?) hook. I feel your pain. Screamin' Reels. RiverDoc


----------



## jjshbetz11

2 pound test? Not to put your fishing skills to the test but, im talkin bout good sized steel. I might have put back a few but those suckas are bad azz sized. Question is what is wrong with my approach?


----------



## jjshbetz11

jjshbetz11 said:


> 2 pound test? Not to put your fishing skills to the test but, im talkin bout good sized steel. I might have put back a few but those suckas are bad azz sized. Question is what is wrong with my approach?


not to hate oj ya ut 2# leader? No way thqts gonna handle them. Here is somethin to somberise ya, I don't fish the rocky on the popular spots, I;m south of that elbow rubbin kinda stuff, been there, done that


----------



## jjshbetz11

sorry for the confusion, tonight is my drinkin night....


----------



## RiverDoc

You will lose some on 2 Lb, but your odds of hooking one are better than 4 or 6 LB-it can be done. I don't think you are doing anything wrong-next thing is to take up fly fishing


----------



## steelheadBob

couple things.......
try offering them live bait such as shiners, not golden and fatheads, but emerald shiners, no shot, just all line. Also try something other guys are not throwing....
Keep in mind, alot of times in clear-green frog water, go smaller, smaller line, baits & gear....They feel the water displacement of the heavier line and shots more in frog water....
Also try this, get a good 6-7' leader of 4-6lb flouro, tie on a black, white or yellow marabou jig, 1/64-1/80 , bust open some eggs, soak the jig in the egg milk, put on a bb shot about two feet above the jig, toss it out at a 45 degree angle past them, jig it back to about 2-3 in front of them back to you, if you see them chasing behind it, speed it up a notch, bait fish or live bait will run from the fish, not stop......... Try differant speeds and motion...
Oh, and dont know if you know this or not,,,,,, but dont ever net a steelhead if it is not hooked onto your line,,,, its a hefty fine!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob

RiverDoc said:


> You will lose some on 2 Lb, but your odds of hooking one are better than 4 or 6 LB-it can be done. I don't think you are doing anything wrong-next thing is to take up fly fishing


yes it can be done, but it can also kill a fish faster if you dont know how to work your drag to bring them in as fast as you can,,,,, the water is still alittle warm and tired out fish that die still counts as your limit! So be careful when using small line such as 2lb.... learn the strength of your leaders, drag and landing abilities first.....IMO


----------



## bower112

All you jig fisherman out there,need help with matching my jig with the water iam fishing.or does it not matter? thanks


----------



## Scott483

Hello All,

I'm as new as new gets when it comes to steelhead fishing. I haven't even been out for steelhead yet but am hoping to go in the next week or so. So, on that note I understand that it can get a little busy on the tribs. I'm wondering what the etiquette is for how close to fish from someone, if you arrive at a spot and someone or several people are there is it better to fish upstream or downstream? If there is just one person I usually just ask which way they're headed and I go the opposite but don't want to disrupt people fishing if there are 10 people in the same area. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to be "that guy" on the tribs.


----------



## Golden1

Scott483 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm as new as new gets when it comes to steelhead fishing. I haven't even been out for steelhead yet but am hoping to go in the next week or so. So, on that note I understand that it can get a little busy on the tribs. I'm wondering what the etiquette is for how close to fish from someone, if you arrive at a spot and someone or several people are there is it better to fish upstream or downstream? If there is just one person I usually just ask which way they're headed and I go the opposite but don't want to disrupt people fishing if there are 10 people in the same area. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to be "that guy" on the tribs.


Some really good reading as to the not wanting to be " that guy "..... 

http://www.wild-about-fishing.com/features/features_006_free_river.htm


----------



## Scott483

Thanks Golden1....Great info and much appreciated.


----------



## jjshbetz11

ok so Im still wet behind the ears at stelin, so I got another question. So the previous rain blew the west branch of the rocky out.....Seems the water took the fish too. All my usual pools were empty? I figured the rain would bring in more as well as let the others go. But my pools were empty, Still gotta check one more but not holding my breath. I would like to think that the "fresh batch" of steel would take to the same pools being as if the previous batch took to them, sort of a genetics thing? I guess I was wrong. I couldn't find a thing but crappie and bluegill. What gives?


----------



## RedJada

Scott483 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm as new as new gets when it comes to steelhead fishing. I haven't even been out for steelhead yet but am hoping to go in the next week or so. So, on that note I understand that it can get a little busy on the tribs. I'm wondering what the etiquette is for how close to fish from someone, if you arrive at a spot and someone or several people are there is it better to fish upstream or downstream? If there is just one person I usually just ask which way they're headed and I go the opposite but don't want to disrupt people fishing if there are 10 people in the same area. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to be "that guy" on the tribs.


 I have been out 8-9 times this season. And from what I have seen, "that guy" is everywhere. Dont seem to mater where I'm at, I can have the whole river to my self, plenty of fishing up stream and down stream. But "that guy" just walks right up next to me, cast right over me without even saying a word.
I fish because I enjoy it, catching is just a plus. But when it comes to pulling fish out of the water or pushing someone in. My choice is too just stay home. The water is getting too cold to go for a swim....

Maybe next year.


----------



## SigShooterWB

I'll be up in Cleveland fishing the Rocky an Euclid creek this week. I'm mostly a bass/walleye guy but the chance to fish steelhead is something I just cant pass up. As far as lure,baits,retrieves,locations, and other equitment what should I be doing? I know nothing about steelies.


----------



## thephildo0916

Read the first page of this thread, it will answer ALL questions you have! Stick with the rock, unless we get some rain, Euclid will be super low with not as many fish in it.


----------



## WiseEyes

what do you need to look for when purchasing a noodle rod


----------



## thephildo0916

WiseEyes said:


> what do you need to look for when purchasing a noodle rod



preference really... I mean depends on your personal tastes.. I bought an Agility from gander mountain, 50 bucks.. 10'6" and love it... Don't need to spend a lot of money for a decent rod...


----------



## FISHIN216

thephildo0916 said:


> preference really... I mean depends on your personal tastes.. I bought an Agility from gander mountain, 50 bucks.. 10'6" and love it... Don't need to spend a lot of money for a decent rod...


ya...noodle rods are a dime a dozen at least get one with a hook holder though.it really helps to have one..you want to spend good money on a reel though...I prefer a 10 bearing reel because you are gonna need a smooth drag to land the monsters. and if you have the funds get one with a sealed drag. or if you fish when its freezing out your reel will become a piece of crap with no anti-reverse


----------



## PCfish

Went to the "V" today. No luck at all, I snagged rocks and lost tackle. My question is: How do you adjust for depth??? I was using a float, a couple of shots and a number 6 hook with spawn sack. I cant tell how deep the water is by looking at it and when I move around to different areas I'm either draggin bottom or I think I'm to shallow. So whats the trick?????


----------



## brodg

Constantly adjust. I'm a fly fisher but the concept here is the same. Use a VERY sensitive float, or indicator if you're fly fishing, and you will notice your float "tick" slightly several times as your bait brushes against a rock, through every drift. If you don't see it "tick" then you're not fishing deep enough or your float is too buoyant. Steelhead sit on the bottom of the riverbed. A rule of thumb, "if you're not loosing lures, you are not deep enough". Obviously, if you're constantly loosing lures, on nearly every drift, then you are too deep. You will need to readjust depth every time you fish a different hole, run, pool, whatever, they are all different. I like to start a new pool with a depth of 3 or 4 feet and adjust deeper or shallower depending on what my sensitive float tells me. Also, we all loose to snags, I lost 7 flies to the Rocky bed today and that is par for the course. Hope this helps.


----------



## PCfish

Thank you BRODG, Im new at this type of fish. Thats pretty much my whole day was adjusting the float and I was losing tackle. Just thought I was doing something wrong. This helps me alot, got my motivation back... thx


----------



## mvidec84

Hey guys, I'm definitely not a newbie to the river or fishing, but definitely a greenhorn flyfisher. Took a fly rig on the river yesterday, seemed to pick up the basics pretty quickly. I was obviously doing something right because I hooked up with fish all evening. My issue is that once hooked, I can not for the life of me keep them on the line for more than 5 seconds. I'm not used to the long, flexible rod and am not sure if I'm actually setting the hook... Any tips on technique or specific gear for a new fly guy? It is crazy fun though, in one fishing trip I'm hooked on fly fishing.


----------



## brodg

mvidec84 said:


> Hey guys, I'm definitely not a newbie to the river or fishing, but definitely a greenhorn flyfisher. Took a fly rig on the river yesterday, seemed to pick up the basics pretty quickly. I was obviously doing something right because I hooked up with fish all evening. My issue is that once hooked, I can not for the life of me keep them on the line for more than 5 seconds. I'm not used to the long, flexible rod and am not sure if I'm actually setting the hook... Any tips on technique or specific gear for a new fly guy? It is crazy fun though, in one fishing trip I'm hooked on fly fishing.


The question that comes to mind, based on you flexible rod comment, is what wt. rod are you using? You don't want a rod that is too flexible or you won't be able to muscle the fish. I prefer an 8wt rod but some guys go with 7wt. With a 7 you'll be less likely to break a leader on med size steel, with an 8 your odds go up with the big boys. If the flex of your rod is causing you too miss hooksets make sure your stripping line while setting with your rod. A rule of thumb I have heard is you'll land 1 out of every 6 you hook, though I seem to have better luck than that. My next question is what hook sizes are you using? It's hard to get a good hookset with small stream trout size hooks. My nymph and egg pattern hooks are 8, 10 or 12. My bugger and zonker hooks are 6 or 8. Chrome on a fly rod is a lot of fun, keep at it and keep a sense of humor when the fish wins.


----------



## mvidec84

I didn't really do much research into fly fishing gear when I bought the set, just ignorance I guess...but it's a 8 foot Martin 3 piece rod 5/6 wt. Tiny hooks unsure of the size...came with the set. I was throwing egg imitations out dipped in the oil the spawn sacs come with. The one day flyfishing and just hooking steel with it was more fun even than catching fish with my baitcast reel.


----------



## brodg

mvidec84 said:


> I didn't really do much research into fly fishing gear when I bought the set, just ignorance I guess...but it's a 8 foot Martin 3 piece rod 5/6 wt. Tiny hooks unsure of the size...came with the set. I was throwing egg imitations out dipped in the oil the spawn sacs come with. The one day flyfishing and just hooking steel with it was more fun even than catching fish with my baitcast reel.


If you got the setup at a good shop they should let you exchange it for a setup more suitable. Most guys use 7 or 8wt rods that are 9 to 10 feet long for steelhead. I saw one guy using a 15' spey rod this year, a bit excessive IMO. Also if you exchange make sure your reel is matched up to hold fly line with equivalent weight to your rod. A good sealed drag is essential to the reel to let the steelies run and tire them out at the same time. 

The rod that you bought will serve you well with most other species if you decide to keep it. I use a 6wt when fishing outside of steelhead season.

I would talk to a good fly shop about hook size, Orvis in Woodmere has a lot of flies for sale and some knowledgable people, Jim has given me much good advice this season.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## mvidec84

I probably will keep it for summer smallies. Thanks!


----------



## YokeNReel

Hello, I am new to the site, kinda. I made an account awhile back, never really came on, and just remembered the site when I seen a car with the OGF sticker on it. Anyways, I am completely new to steelhead. Actually, I have never fished them at all. I got some pointers from a friend that was a guide in the PAC-NW but he said they might be different here. I've fished for and caught most any type of fish here in Ohio with just the most basic of stuff. Float or crappie rig and that's about it. I know of some nice spots in the Rocky River from summer fishing smallies and cats (love to catch a cat on a bobber with 4lb). 
For water types what should I look for besides the O2 level and what are good depths? As for my equipment, I have 6lb on an Abu reel and a 9ft medium action rod. I picked up orange and chartreuse sacs and a couple black flies with different color heads and maggots. Will that all be a good start? What else may I want to look into? What should I expect from them when and if hooked (as in a close comparison of another species fight)? PM's are welcome too, thanks for reading, in advance for help, and hopefully I will be able to give some input once I start getting out some.


----------



## noSnookinOh

Great Idea, I had nothing like this when I started. I'm sure alot of people got a laugh when I showed up with my baitcaster and 7 foot rod 15 yrs ago. My biggest advice to newer folks would be to invest in some good polarized glasses. Once you find where their holding, it's all about presentation. i saw a post on here about a pool where they won't take. Welcome to steelheading! They are either gamers or their not. If you can see them then I assume water is low and clear. Steelhead are spooky under these conditions. You need to go smaller and lighter with patterns and tippet. Also in my experience if you can't get a natural drift to them they won't take unless they are on reds (BEDS) during spawn. Try moving to a tailwater or riffle just above the pool. The fast water often makes them feel secure enough to take. Also, I am a huge fan of a book called the Steelhead Guide by Nagy. He is a local guy that started things around here. It shows a newbie everything except where fish are holding. Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## FisherPro

Thanks for this thread it is great, lots of helpful info for a newbie!

FisherPro


----------



## fishin on the brain

? would it be wise to use a dead salted shiner on a jig head this time of year or ever


----------



## onAyak

Anyone have any luck fishing for steelhead from a kayak? I'm from Columbus and thinking of heading up that way. I was wondering if it's even worth the hassle of bringing my yak? Thanks


----------



## rippin lip

i have been using a styrofoam bobber with the lead pin until i was discussing setup with a gentlemen i was fishing by.....he said you need a tall pencil bobber so you can make sure your bait is out in front of your bobber. pointing down river your bait is behind the bobber - pointed up stream bait is out front and you add splitshot up the leader to correct......that was last year and this year i have played around with depth weight etc and cannot figure this out, then i sit on the bank and watch a gentlemen land three fish in an hour with a six foot pole with a round clip on bobber with no weight at all just a jig head and also no leader???? i then feel like i am getting way to technical. so as to weight i should just make sure i am hitting bottom once in a while?


----------



## rippin lip

my current setup is pflueger president 10 bearing spinning reel on a 10'
6" ul slow action graphite st croix rod. im using 10lb siglon f main line to a micro swivel with a 8 lb 3 foot leader of trilene 100% fluorcarbon professional grade. i usually drift a black mini foo with maggots or a spawn sack pink or chartreuse on a egg knot and red #10 hook. i have used slip bobbers and strofoam lead bobbers as well as various splitshot from one to four. 
is this setup good or what should i change - i know eventually i will land one, i just need to keep putting time in. i can say its all i think about lately


----------



## Danielle

Hello,
Does anyone thing that the fishing will be any good tomorrow or are the rivers going to be to high? Don't want to drive an hour for nothing. 
Thanks,
Danielle


----------



## Birdie0067

Danielle...I just came from the Rocky River. Got home at 11:00am. Water was high, but receding. At 641 cu ft per sec. I would rather fish deeper water anyway. But what do I know because I didn't catch anything. Hahaha


----------



## bigdady!!

hey man can u tell or post a pic of how u have ur egg sack (or if u use them) how u have ur weights all riged up because ive gona about 14 times and havent had a hit ive tryed eggs then tryed my own eggs.i need help bc i know theres fish were i am ive seen people pull fish out were i am fishing pleez help thanks.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdady!!

danielle have u ever herd of this chart on the internet called usgs nere rocky river in bera it has a flow chart normally u wanna fish around 425 or lower.This chart is allways updated.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Question: I follow thephilo on Blogspot and he uses spawn sacs. I realy like the idea of these and was wondering if they could be thrown on a fly rod? I'd rather use my fly pole the my smallie rig for these bruisers.


----------



## thephildo0916

I've seen them used on a fly rod. You may want to tie them a little smaller to help cast better.


----------



## Fishman

Phildo chucks spawn sacks off his Zebco 303 and a 5' 6" ugly stick and pounds the steels.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Alright thanks too both of you. I'll probably throw them on my 7' berkley this spring for steel and then would they work for big browns and pelletheads also in PA? I know this isn't a trout forum but jw.


----------



## thephildo0916

Stockers love spawn sacs.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

good, you can see some on my signature above.


----------



## SkautPiwny

I am a newbie myself. Where is that pool located? All the popular spots are way overcrowded for a newbie to get much luck. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Buckslayer

Hey guys, I have never been steelhead fishing before, my buddy and I are thinking of making the trip up next week to fish the grand river. Is this a good time to fish or would next month be better? Can anyone give me the name of baitshops in the area of painesville?


----------



## lakewoodripple

I have been steelheading a great deal since October. I know the water, have the drift down and a few good strikes every time I go out and got my first steelhead a couple weeks ago (a skipper but still a blast). I get lots of hits now but all but that one never get hooked well.

My question is do you set the hook or just keep tension and let the fish set the hook when it turns? 

The guy I fish with swears you are not supposed to set the hook- you are supposed to let fish take it. He has 5 steelhead to my one so I have been following his advice but it kills me that I am losing fish that are tapping hard and tugging on the bait even with tension on the line. 

I am also pretty sure I lost a fish today because in my patience the fish got down to the bottom turned and wrapped the line around a rock. The rock set the hook real nice. It was low and clear so I could see him fighting against the rock but hook wasn't in good so he got free after about 10 seconds.


----------



## fredg53

Its may rookie fish sallies dont f up drops. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937

so when is a good time of year to try steel head fishing?

Spring, summer etc?


----------



## thephildo0916

Now! Till May


----------



## ballast

im a noob,and im getting um now!!!!location location location.if your not hitting the seem right its like a bad cast for a bass.well maybe not that bad but u get the point.


----------



## KSUFLASH

Circle hooks usually set themselves. Egg hooks you can give her a tug when the float dunks.


----------



## dugworm

Great thread. I'd like to buy myself a steely set up for Christmas. Where would be a good place to buy and get some questions answered? Prolly get a noodle rod, reel, line, leaders, bobbers, etc...Any make of rod/reel I should look at? For a quality set up what should I expect to pay? Thx.


----------



## Golden1

Erie Outfitters,,, See Craig he will set you up and help with any questions you may have...


----------



## ballast

how are winter temps going to change the bite? how long do i fish a hole before moving on? what changes should I make with winter temps?


----------



## kingofamberley

Can someone give me a quick rundown on how to jig/maggot fish for steelies? Is there a bobber used or do you do some bottom bouncing? Do you use a noodle/centerpin or just use a spinning setup? Thanks!


----------



## ncanitano

Hey vets - I am a pretty good fisherman for about eveything but the steel. I just have not been able to figure these beasts out. I'd say I have gone 10 times, and have only landed one - and that was only becasue I tagged along with a vet. I have always used a noodle rod, and I swear I have the float at least close to being right. I'm considering buying a fly rod and giving that a shot. Any advice??? I release every fish I catch, so I never have any eggs to make egg sacks with, so I have always floated jigs or jigs with maggots. Not getting the trick done. Maybe I am in the wrong spots or the wrong rivers, but geez I have tried the Rock, Chagin, Ashtabula and Grand!! I have the fever pretty good, but it is really frustrating to do so much work in getting the waders on, driving to the river, setting up everything and walking miles just to get skunked :S and usually watch others catch fish on the river. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Lundfish

ncanitano said:


> Hey vets - I am a pretty good fisherman for about eveything but the steel. I just have not been able to figure these beasts out. I'd say I have gone 10 times, and have only landed one - and that was only becasue I tagged along with a vet. I have always used a noodle rod, and I swear I have the float at least close to being right. I'm considering buying a fly rod and giving that a shot. Any advice??? I release every fish I catch, so I never have any eggs to make egg sacks with, so I have always floated jigs or jigs with maggots. Not getting the trick done. Maybe I am in the wrong spots or the wrong rivers, but geez I have tried the Rock, Chagin, Ashtabula and Grand!! I have the fever pretty good, but it is really frustrating to do so much work in getting the waders on, driving to the river, setting up everything and walking miles just to get skunked :S and usually watch others catch fish on the river. Any advice is much appreciated.


Are you using a spinning rod and at least having fish dunk the bobber and missing them?


----------



## tehsavage

*Fishing off the bottom with eggs:*


Few questions for the vets about fishing with eggs off the bottom

how long of a leader?

preferred hook? egg, circle, size?

Loose cluster or sack?

I also seen an interesting setup on the link at ravens website about shotting patterns, i believe it was a heavy bottom bouncer, just enough to get the float to stop, so when you get a bite it dislodges, anyone tried this method, i usually tight line..


thanks guys


----------



## ncanitano

No. Not really even getting any bites!!


----------



## Lundfish

ncanitano said:


> No. Not really even getting any bites!!


For one this season hasn't started very good for me either. I think after this rain it'll be better.


----------



## williamjr27

Lundfish said:


> For one this season hasn't started very good for me either. I think after this rain it'll be better.


I have heard of and seen many caught drifting various lures. I have seen a couple just last sunday caught on spinners along with my wife losing one on a spinner at rock cliff ford in rocky river. I caught on in olmsted falls and behing memorial park on rocky river 2 weeks ago on spinners. I believe this is 70% luck right now as the 'run' has not begun and the fish are spread out. Try sticking to the closest river for now and dont give up, this is my first year too.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

williamjr27 said:


> I have heard of and seen many caught drifting various lures. I have seen a couple just last sunday caught on spinners along with my wife losing one on a spinner at rock cliff ford in rocky river. I caught on in olmsted falls and behing memorial park on rocky river 2 weeks ago on spinners. I believe this is 70% luck right now as the 'run' has not begun and the fish are spread out. Try sticking to the closest river for now and dont give up, this is my first year too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This isn't my first year  When the manistees come in it'll get better.


----------



## williamjr27

Lundfish said:


> This isn't my first year  When the manistees come in it'll get better.


That's what I keep hearing and I'm ready! Picked up some nice hand tied jigs at the rod makers shop, have a nice 7ft st Croix with an okuma trio high speed reel and chest waders. I plan on fishing A lot at end of December as I'll be on vacation.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

williamjr27 said:


> That's what I keep hearing and I'm ready! Picked up some nice hand tied jigs at the rod makers shop, have a nice 7ft st Croix with an okuma trio high speed reel and chest waders. I plan on fishing A lot at end of December as I'll be on vacation.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've caught 10 fish so far this year in OH. That is extremely slow IMO. I've left with skunks a couple of times. Everything I've caught has been on spawn. Nothing on jigs. Not to say that they won't work though.


----------



## williamjr27

Lundfish said:


> I've caught 10 fish so far this year in OH. That is extremely slow IMO. I've left with skunks a couple of times. Everything I've caught has been on spawn. Nothing on jigs. Not to say that they won't work though.


Were you using fresh cured, roe, or the cheap bottled stuff. I bought the bottled stuff when I was still uneducated about steelhead.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

williamjr27 said:


> Were you using fresh cured, roe, or the cheap bottled stuff. I bought the bottled stuff when I was still uneducated about steelhead.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Most of mine came on salmon sacs from kings that I got in MI. They were all cured king eggs and some were old and nasty. The 2 I managed the other day were on uncured steelhead eggs.


----------



## williamjr27

Lundfish said:


> Most of mine came on salmon sacs from kings that I got in MI. They were all cured king eggs and some were old and nasty. The 2 I managed the other day were on uncured steelhead eggs.


Thanks for the tip, the one I kept this year was a male so no eggs. Heard of a few places near me that sell fresh eggs, might pick some up.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

Fresh steel eggs kill it. Just hard to that first initial female 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## troutyeah

I have a question about mainline. I have heard people dislike certain lines because they cause " line bedding" the spool. what exactly is line bedding ? and is there a way to eliminate it from happening to my reel ?


----------



## tehsavage

I'm pretty sure pitting is when your line your reeling back in after a cast slips below other layers of line on the spool and 'pits' into the spool an when you cast your line gets caught up and doesn't allow you to get a nice smooth cast 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

troutyeah said:


> I have a question about mainline. I have heard people dislike certain lines because they cause " line bedding" the spool. what exactly is line bedding ? and is there a way to eliminate it from happening to my reel ?


Yeah raven line doesn't do that and every other line I've used does. Another reason I'm all for that cheap stuff lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## doubleheader

I'm trying to decide what main line to use on a 10 1/2' noodle rod with a spinning reel. Fluorescent? Floating? What # test? I am going to use a 2# flourocarbon leader. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## tehsavage

I like braided line. U want that or a mono(they both float) 12 or 10lb test. I'd go at lightest in crystal clear water a 4x tippet. And one thing I've learned the hard way this season is Dont get a natural color main, makes it hard to see your line in low light conditions which in turn makes it harder to mend. Get a bright green/orange/pink main 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Jig and maggot? So what size jigs for what situation or is it one size that works best on steel? 1/64 sz10 hook. 1/32 sz6 hook. 1/16 sz4hook??? used under a float correct??


----------



## racetech

Southbend Rods? I picked up a 9ft Medium Light today for $30. Will be my first steelhead rod. I liked the price and couldnt pass it up. Anyone used them much?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

rod should work great for what you need, especially at the bargain price. a lot of the cheaper brands use same or similar rod blanks as name brand competitors. I loved the 9.0 ft medium light rod I had, it was easy to handle and avoid overhang in tight areas and woods, but can Also be kind of tough to keep the line up off the water and make a clean drift on BIG rivers with 50-200 yard long runs.
I personally noticed when I first started out with steelies, jumping right into a 10.6 ft outfit was a little tough to manage sometimes and get used to. It is great to have the extra length on bigger rivers but can be a little overkill on trying to work them on small streams. 
I eventually ended up busting the tip off the 9.0ft, and retipped the end so its closer to 8.6 ft now, I still use it on the smaller tribs. and to Make a long story short I ended up with a gander mountain guide series 10.6 ft for $52, they offer a lifetime replacement warranty on there gander mountain series stuff. 
Good luck and enjoy your new gear


----------



## williamjr27

The length, action, power and brand of rod is up to whatever suits the person using it. I have a $25 Shakespeare ultra light setup I like more than my $50 field and stream.
This year I did buy a nice 7ft 1 pc st Croix spinning rod with an okuma trio high speed 30 series reel and I absolutely love it. Again I do believe the cheaper setups will work as well as expensive ones but they may not last as long.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27

Quick question for the seasoned winter steelie hunters, what Type of spots do they usually hold up in on smaller rivers like the Rocky river?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish

williamjr27 said:


> Quick question for the seasoned winter steelie hunters, what Type of spots do they usually hold up in on smaller rivers like the Rocky river?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Slow deep pools.


----------



## williamjr27

Lundfish said:


> Slow deep pools.


Thanks for the tip, I know a few spots that fit that description. As for 'technique', drift small jigs with maggots? If the water is clear tomorrow I'll give it a go with a 1/32oz white/pink jig and see what happens.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

Try different colors. Sometimes it just takes the color of the day lol or hour even. I landed my first last week on a black jig and maggot.


----------



## williamjr27

racetech said:


> Try different colors. Sometimes it just takes the color of the day lol or hour even. I landed my first last week on a black jig and maggot.


I have few different patterns, not so sure how many small ones lol. I do have some 1/64 ice spoons I might try drifting tipped. Haven't had the chance to get out in a month so I might even see if Wallace lake is still not frozen. Would love to have a trout dinner this weekend lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1MoreKast

If I may add to the main line question: be careful when you're using braided and mono depending what time of year you're fishing. I will use braided line well into December until I notice ice begins forming from freezing temperatures. Braided line will fray in spots that get more action against the elements and those tiny fibers will collect water then freeze. The candle stick effect I call it. Makes it very hard to cast and can potentially ruin your guides. Chapstick helps but I just switch to mono at this point. Mono is more stretchy so watch longer drifts. Setting the hook on a 60 foot drift with mono requires quicker reaction time than with braided. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mtkjay8869

I just got back from out west and did some river fishing with a realitive we caught plenty of rainbows, browns, and cut throat trout as we always do everytime I go out there. And every time my relative swears by panther martin baits and I cant argue because we always get into fish. My question is this: why do I not hear about drift fishing out west and its practally all I hear out here. So I fish the two technique acordibg to the info i get in the different areas.Ive tried drift fishing out here the past year with nwo luck and no fish to show in my time river fishing here in ohio at all. i would like to fish lures out here so what size spinners amd spoons would be used here in ohio rivers. I know the environment and fish are different between the 2000 mile distance but I assume that the techniques and fishing should be closely related. Any info will be helpfull thank u.


----------



## rickeolis

The two things I'm seeing in here that helped me best for going after these steelies are: Very much like rainbow trout; and like to go for bait near bottom, but just a few inches up.
Will be trying for them this weekend, wish me luck!


----------



## Pharen52

Ok a question for veteran anglers. What kind of bait set up/presentation would you recommend to someone who is trying to get into fly fishing. I'd like to try and go out while I'm home on winter break.


----------



## MadMax1

Yarn eggs under an indicator


----------



## andrewp68

I was wondering if anyone knew any decent spots on the grand for the month of February


----------



## rpalusak15

Are you using light test fluorocarbon line or leader?


----------



## Flatty01

Ran into an egg sac being the only thing producing yesterday in the river. Sadly, we didn't have any. question is, can u buy decent ones or do most guys make their own? Thx


----------



## spinnerchucker

jjshbetz11 said:


> I got a question for the steel gods. One of my regular pools has good sized steel in it. I can visually see them in with polarised glasses verry clost to shore. I tie a jig on baited with maggots and toss it out there. It seems to catch their intrest as I can pull them closer to shore but no bite. So I try just a hook and worm, same results. So I try hook and wax worm, same results. Tried a gazillion color schemes of jigs to no prevail. What Gives? I try to croutch down and stay out of sight. They just seem not intrested. Weather? These things are so close that if I had a long pole net could get them but I consider that cheating. Seems they travel a circle route in schools. Wish I could get pics but I tried and the lens dosen't get the same view as polarised glasses. They are good sized fish on average of 20" At least Its good for testing out my homemade jigs to see what color attracts them the most. So basically what am I doing wrong? Put it like this, If I had waiters I could stand there for a while and catch them with a net. I know for a fact these pools of mine don't get fished on the regular. It's like they are not hungry or something. It is awesome to watch 5 or 6 of them zero in on my offerings. I have literally almost foul hooked some from just swimming by my hook. What gives???? Forgot to mention, it's almost frog water, and I'm drifting, water color today and past week is merky green.


If you're close enough to net them, you're too close. If you can see them, they can see you. Back off as far as possible. Use fluorocarbon leader. Steelhead in the rivers are very spooky. Above all, keep trying!


----------



## SelfTaught

Flatty01 said:


> Ran into an egg sac being the only thing producing yesterday in the river. Sadly, we didn't have any. question is, can u buy decent ones or do most guys make their own? Thx


You can buy salmon egg sacs from local fishing tackle stores like Erie outfitters. They work ok. Best is steelhead eggs tied into sacs. Guys with keep a female or two they catch and use their eggs.


----------



## Rippin

salmon eggs work just fine, Erie Outfitters has some of the best, they all work at different times, brown, steelhead loose and skien and the same with salmon loose and skien, if your just starting out i would start with salmon eggs.


----------



## MadMax1

Rippin said:


> salmon eggs work just fine, Erie Outfitters has some of the best, they all work at different times, brown, steelhead loose and skien and the same with salmon loose and skien, if your just starting out i would start with salmon eggs.


For sure....

And IMO, more important is your presentation. Right amount of leader and weight to keep that sack just ticking the bottom, play around until you get a good drift. Too much line and weight and constant snag and re-tie. Not enough and you're out of strike zone.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt

I have been trying to catch steelhead with Berkely Gulp and have thus far been unsuccessful. I was wondering was some of the more experienced folks' opinions are on using a float or just a split shot. What conditions determine which approach will be more successful? Thanks


----------



## hailtothethief

Its winter. Water is too cold. Hard to catch. Fish egg sacs on the bottom. Use weight to get it down. You get a nibble set the hook. Dont wait for a second bite, might not come. When water gets above 40 degrees you'll catch.


----------



## Phazed

I have a quick question. I am looking at getting a noodle rod and was wondering as a newbie would I be better off getting a light or medium light rod... i quick background of my fishing expenses is the biggest line I need to make sure I don't lose the fish (like 20lbs line to bring in 15lbs striped bass and 100lbs fireline to bring in 40lbs kings ) so this really light line will take some getting used to


----------



## glasseyes

I didnt go through all the posts on this, but I have not yet understood why the rainbows in Erie are called Steelhead, Im new to fishing for them and since I have come to really enjoy this fish I looked into them a little. The steelhead is an ocean going rainbow that comes into fresh water to spawn if i understand it correctly . So I guess all the talk about steelhead we are catching out of Erie are not steelhead, plain rainbow ? As far as the fish go I guess i dont care what they are called but the subject was asked of me at work what the difference was between the two and now Im wondering myself.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt

glasseyes said:


> I didnt go through all the posts on this, but I have not yet understood why the rainbows in Erie are called Steelhead, Im new to fishing for them and since I have come to really enjoy this fish I looked into them a little. The steelhead is an ocean going rainbow that comes into fresh water to spawn if i understand it correctly . So I guess all the talk about steelhead we are catching out of Erie are not steelhead, plain rainbow ? As far as the fish go I guess i dont care what they are called but the subject was asked of me at work what the difference was between the two and now Im wondering myself.


These are the ocean going strain of steelhead rainbows that they stock in the great lakes. It's a genetics thing (color, size and growth rate) as well as a life cycle thing (they live in very large body of water and run up rivers to spawn). We've just stocked them in an ecosystem where lake erie takes the place of the Pacific Ocean. They are born steelhead no matter where you put them


----------



## glasseyes

cool, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## bubbster

steelheadBob said:


> This was written by KSU.... You can call it a starter kit.......................................................................................
> 
> 
> Every year around this time and even more so when it gets closer to steelheading, I read alot of posts in regards to steelheading and those whom are beginners. Lots of questions from gear, to presentations, to water clarity, to where, etc...
> 
> I figured I would throw out my experiences, and try to explain all this steelhead in a manner of which someone as a beginner could understand. Heck I am no pro, but I certainly remember being a beginner and not catching a thing and thinking these steelhead are tough to catch. Quite the contrary actually. With a little knowledge you can get into some steelhead and have a fun day on the water.
> 
> From my experience with steelheading, I hope I am able to shed some light on this with my fellow beginners. Everyone has been there before.
> 
> So here it goes.....
> 
> GEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Leave the normal bass and panfish rods in the garage. You need a Noodle rod. Well you don't really need one, but if you want a better chance at actually catching a steelhead you do in fact get a better shot at them with a noodle rod.
> 
> Whats a noodle rod? It's a long rod, something about 9-12ft long, that serves multiple purposes.
> 
> 1. When you get a hit, the fish takes off fairly fast and the long rod is a shock absorber per say and takes alot of stress off your line during that initial run.
> 
> 2. Long rods allow you to keep alot of line off the water as you want as little line on the water as possible. The moving water in the rivers makes a loop in your line on the water, hence making your bobber move faster than it should be going.
> 
> So get a noodle rod. You don't have to have a top dollar one either. I spent $30 on a 10' Rapala Noodle rod. Works great.
> 
> REEL!!!!!!!
> 
> I recommend a good reel with a nice smooth drag. I prefer the drag on the spool rather than the ones on the butt of the reel. Just my personal preference.
> 
> You may ask why should I have a decent reel. Simple!!! Think of this...Tie your line to the back of a sport bike, then have the sport bike take off like a rocket. If you don't have a smooth drag, your going to snap your line.
> 
> You are going to have to play steelhead a bit and they may make several runs on you, jumping and thrashing about...This is why we all fish for them. They are exciting to catch.
> 
> Spend your money on the reel!!!!
> 
> LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is up for debate, and there are many differant opinions. Here is my recommendation and why.
> 
> I use 8lb main line and then carry multiple florocarbon spools for the leader with me. Some people use 6lb main line...Guess it is personal preference, as well as water clarity...I will get to water in a bit.
> 
> Why florocarbon??? Very simple, florocarbon is near invisible in the water, hence the steelhead isn't spooked. Use lighter floro in clear water, use heavy floro in muddy water.
> 
> I have tried without floro completely, but my catch rate went way up with it. As a beginner my hurdle was how to tie flororcarbon onto my main line. Once you get it down its no big deal. Just practice.
> 
> If you catch 20 steelhead in a day your line in my opinion is shot. So I change mine often.
> 
> VEST!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If your going to fish the rivers you need it. If your going to fish off the break walls it isn't needed but it sure is nice to not have to cary something when you can wear your tackle box.
> 
> NET!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alot of places you won't need a net, but alot of places you will. If you fish where others are, most likely they will have one.
> 
> I have to admit a funny story about my beginner net.....Ok so when I first started out, I took my net....well it looked like a net that trout fisherman used for those precious fish in the streams out West. HAHAHA!!!! those nets are quite a bit small for the bigger strain of fish we have here in the Northeast....I was laughed at when I brought it with me. After seeing someone get a steelhead, I threw the net in the back of the truck and never brought that one with me again...haha...Lessons learned I guess.
> 
> WADERS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> U need them if your fishing in the rivers, if your on the breakwalls you can leave them at home. Boot fit or sock fit....thats personal preference. Here is a little more info about the boots on the waders. Felt pads on the bottom of the waders are great for when your in the water and walking on rocks...When you get out of the water with felt pads, the mud gets in the felt and you walking on ice....Some boots have studs and felt, I would recommend those, but waders aren't a neccesity to get into steelhead.
> 
> BAITS!!!!!!!
> 
> I could go on forever here, but I am going to keep it simple. Early season is a jig and maggot combo. Clear water use blacks, in murky water use bright color jigs. Mini-Foos are top choice by alot of anglers. I tie my own so I can customize what I want to present.
> 
> There is also the spawn sack but in the early season I suggest the easy jig and maggot combo.
> 
> WHERE TO FISH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is a hot topic!!!! As a beginner I learned more of what to do and not to do by fishing the places that are on the map as public access on the ODNR site.
> 
> Early season your going to begin hearing about reports of fish being caught at the mouth of the rivers. This is one of the best times to learn. You can go up there in jeans and a sweatshirt and toss in a line. Later in the season the fish move into the rivers and wait for spring to spawn.
> 
> Those whom do their homework and go walking the rivers and finding the holes now, will reap benefits later.
> 
> It is a respect thing I guess....I work hard to find new spots that are not always gone to much, if I get 20 steelhead there I would be sad if I told someone and they told the entire world....hence you won't hear much about honeyholes, but if you get in with some steelheader and they take you under their wing, you will begin to see what I am talking about.
> 
> If someone takes me to a hole, it isn't fair for me to tell someone else, as I wouldn't want that done to me....
> 
> Ok enought of that rant....
> 
> Get the maps on the ODNR site for steelhead access and get out there...
> 
> WATER FLOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> If it is raging water you can stay at home. Us steelheaders watch the water gauge's and determine which river is best to fish that day...this takes time to learn.
> 
> If you ask online what river would be good to fish that day, you will get your info from others of us that watch that type of thing....
> 
> PRESENTATION!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ladies and Gents, this is where you either get or don't get fish!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In my opinion, being in the right spot and not presenting the bait properly is what the issue is for lots of beginners.
> 
> If your in the river, the bait has to be just above the bottom of the river. If your bobber isn't set properly, then it doesn't matter how many fish are in the hole, you aren't going to get them...Put the bait where the fish's lips are and they will eventually hit it.
> 
> If your at the mouth of the river, I like to set my bobber so the bait is about 5' down then adjust from there. Others like to cast spoons, but I prefer the bobber method.
> 
> If your getting stuck on the bottom, then you need to fish shallower, if you never get stuck on the bottom then you need to fish a touch bit deeper.
> 
> If your bobber is set correct and near the bottom and you get no bites, change color and try again. If that doesn't work you can change locations.


How long of a leader? 4 lb flourocarbon?


----------



## bubbster

steelheadBob said:


> This was written by KSU.... You can call it a starter kit.......................................................................................
> 
> 
> Every year around this time and even more so when it gets closer to steelheading, I read alot of posts in regards to steelheading and those whom are beginners. Lots of questions from gear, to presentations, to water clarity, to where, etc...
> 
> I figured I would throw out my experiences, and try to explain all this steelhead in a manner of which someone as a beginner could understand. Heck I am no pro, but I certainly remember being a beginner and not catching a thing and thinking these steelhead are tough to catch. Quite the contrary actually. With a little knowledge you can get into some steelhead and have a fun day on the water.
> 
> From my experience with steelheading, I hope I am able to shed some light on this with my fellow beginners. Everyone has been there before.
> 
> So here it goes.....
> 
> GEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Leave the normal bass and panfish rods in the garage. You need a Noodle rod. Well you don't really need one, but if you want a better chance at actually catching a steelhead you do in fact get a better shot at them with a noodle rod.
> 
> Whats a noodle rod? It's a long rod, something about 9-12ft long, that serves multiple purposes.
> 
> 1. When you get a hit, the fish takes off fairly fast and the long rod is a shock absorber per say and takes alot of stress off your line during that initial run.
> 
> 2. Long rods allow you to keep alot of line off the water as you want as little line on the water as possible. The moving water in the rivers makes a loop in your line on the water, hence making your bobber move faster than it should be going.
> 
> So get a noodle rod. You don't have to have a top dollar one either. I spent $30 on a 10' Rapala Noodle rod. Works great.
> 
> REEL!!!!!!!
> 
> I recommend a good reel with a nice smooth drag. I prefer the drag on the spool rather than the ones on the butt of the reel. Just my personal preference.
> 
> You may ask why should I have a decent reel. Simple!!! Think of this...Tie your line to the back of a sport bike, then have the sport bike take off like a rocket. If you don't have a smooth drag, your going to snap your line.
> 
> You are going to have to play steelhead a bit and they may make several runs on you, jumping and thrashing about...This is why we all fish for them. They are exciting to catch.
> 
> Spend your money on the reel!!!!
> 
> LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is up for debate, and there are many differant opinions. Here is my recommendation and why.
> 
> I use 8lb main line and then carry multiple florocarbon spools for the leader with me. Some people use 6lb main line...Guess it is personal preference, as well as water clarity...I will get to water in a bit.
> 
> Why florocarbon??? Very simple, florocarbon is near invisible in the water, hence the steelhead isn't spooked. Use lighter floro in clear water, use heavy floro in muddy water.
> 
> I have tried without floro completely, but my catch rate went way up with it. As a beginner my hurdle was how to tie flororcarbon onto my main line. Once you get it down its no big deal. Just practice.
> 
> If you catch 20 steelhead in a day your line in my opinion is shot. So I change mine often.
> 
> VEST!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If your going to fish the rivers you need it. If your going to fish off the break walls it isn't needed but it sure is nice to not have to cary something when you can wear your tackle box.
> 
> NET!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alot of places you won't need a net, but alot of places you will. If you fish where others are, most likely they will have one.
> 
> I have to admit a funny story about my beginner net.....Ok so when I first started out, I took my net....well it looked like a net that trout fisherman used for those precious fish in the streams out West. HAHAHA!!!! those nets are quite a bit small for the bigger strain of fish we have here in the Northeast....I was laughed at when I brought it with me. After seeing someone get a steelhead, I threw the net in the back of the truck and never brought that one with me again...haha...Lessons learned I guess.
> 
> WADERS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> U need them if your fishing in the rivers, if your on the breakwalls you can leave them at home. Boot fit or sock fit....thats personal preference. Here is a little more info about the boots on the waders. Felt pads on the bottom of the waders are great for when your in the water and walking on rocks...When you get out of the water with felt pads, the mud gets in the felt and you walking on ice....Some boots have studs and felt, I would recommend those, but waders aren't a neccesity to get into steelhead.
> 
> BAITS!!!!!!!
> 
> I could go on forever here, but I am going to keep it simple. Early season is a jig and maggot combo. Clear water use blacks, in murky water use bright color jigs. Mini-Foos are top choice by alot of anglers. I tie my own so I can customize what I want to present.
> 
> There is also the spawn sack but in the early season I suggest the easy jig and maggot combo.
> 
> WHERE TO FISH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is a hot topic!!!! As a beginner I learned more of what to do and not to do by fishing the places that are on the map as public access on the ODNR site.
> 
> Early season your going to begin hearing about reports of fish being caught at the mouth of the rivers. This is one of the best times to learn. You can go up there in jeans and a sweatshirt and toss in a line. Later in the season the fish move into the rivers and wait for spring to spawn.
> 
> Those whom do their homework and go walking the rivers and finding the holes now, will reap benefits later.
> 
> It is a respect thing I guess....I work hard to find new spots that are not always gone to much, if I get 20 steelhead there I would be sad if I told someone and they told the entire world....hence you won't hear much about honeyholes, but if you get in with some steelheader and they take you under their wing, you will begin to see what I am talking about.
> 
> If someone takes me to a hole, it isn't fair for me to tell someone else, as I wouldn't want that done to me....
> 
> Ok enought of that rant....
> 
> Get the maps on the ODNR site for steelhead access and get out there...
> 
> WATER FLOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> If it is raging water you can stay at home. Us steelheaders watch the water gauge's and determine which river is best to fish that day...this takes time to learn.
> 
> If you ask online what river would be good to fish that day, you will get your info from others of us that watch that type of thing....
> 
> PRESENTATION!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ladies and Gents, this is where you either get or don't get fish!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In my opinion, being in the right spot and not presenting the bait properly is what the issue is for lots of beginners.
> 
> If your in the river, the bait has to be just above the bottom of the river. If your bobber isn't set properly, then it doesn't matter how many fish are in the hole, you aren't going to get them...Put the bait where the fish's lips are and they will eventually hit it.
> 
> If your at the mouth of the river, I like to set my bobber so the bait is about 5' down then adjust from there. Others like to cast spoons, but I prefer the bobber method.
> 
> If your getting stuck on the bottom, then you need to fish shallower, if you never get stuck on the bottom then you need to fish a touch bit deeper.
> 
> If your bobber is set correct and near the bottom and you get no bites, change color and try again. If that doesn't work you can change locations.


Oh , and what size hooks? I know that makes a difference on stocked trout, but Steelies are a little bigger.


----------



## ejsell

bubbster said:


> Oh , and what size hooks? I know that makes a difference on stocked trout, but Steelies are a little bigger.


I wouldn't go any smaller than 6lb. I usually use 8lb and only go down if water is ultra clear and the fish are moving from it. Hook size, go as small as you can for whatever you are using, bait or fly, just don't use fine wire hooks they'll get bent straight. I mostly use 10 to 18, 2x strong hooks.


----------



## Flatty01

Do u need a trout stamp to fish for Ohio steelhead like u do in Pa.?


----------



## Jonathan Nutt

Flatty01 said:


> Do u need a trout stamp to fish for Ohio steelhead like u do in Pa.?


No. Pennsylvania is a scam. A simple fishing license is all you need here


----------



## Flatty01

Thanks!


----------



## Patrickday68

I have a question. Is it safe to eat the fish you catch. Do you locals eat the fish?


----------



## Jonathan Nutt

Patrickday68 said:


> I have a question. Is it safe to eat the fish you catch. Do you locals eat the fish?


Fish in lake erie are safe to eat, but due to the presence of low levels of pollutants (PCBs and mercury) there are guidelines as to how often fish can be eaten. This is no different than eating fish from the ocean or most bodies of water. Unfortunately steelhead, because of their size and metabolism have more pollutants in their tissues. The DNR reccomends eating steelhead no more than once a month, whereas walleye is once a week and pan fish is twice a week. They are delicious fish in my opinion, but like salmon or wild tuna, you don't want to eat them every day


----------



## rickerd

IMHO the steelhead from the lake taste OK, and from the rivers are not edible. I do not eat them because the walleye and perch I catch are plenty and delicious. 

I would eat Wild Tuna everyday if I could. Love those things seared lightly.


----------



## catfishjustin

So after fishing yesterday and having success and failures i have some questions. To start my set up is a 9'6" ugly stick with a pfleuger? Presidential reel. 12 pound mono thats green. 10 pound seagar line for leader. About 2 feet long. Eagle claw steelhead float thats 7g. And blackbird split shot. I space my shot about a foot apart using the same size. A size 6 eagle claw bait holder hook or size 6 lazer sharp red hook.
I seem to have problems casting as far as i would like. I cant see my line to mend it. The line gets tangled and twisted up after a dozen casts. I try keeping my line off the water and it just drags the float towards me. Im thinking switching to 10 lb main line and 8 lb leader might help. Also a bigger float for more wait to cast. If any of you could help me perfect my set up that works but doesnt do what i expect out of it.Thank you for all the help that has gotten me this far and the addicting new species i am persuing.


----------



## reyangelo

catfishjustin said:


> So after fishing yesterday and having success and failures i have some questions. To start my set up is a 9'6" ugly stick with a pfleuger? Presidential reel. 12 pound mono thats green. 10 pound seagar line for leader. About 2 feet long. Eagle claw steelhead float thats 7g. And blackbird split shot. I space my shot about a foot apart using the same size. A size 6 eagle claw bait holder hook or size 6 lazer sharp red hook.
> I seem to have problems casting as far as i would like. I cant see my line to mend it. The line gets tangled and twisted up after a dozen casts. I try keeping my line off the water and it just drags the float towards me. Im thinking switching to 10 lb main line and 8 lb leader might help. Also a bigger float for more wait to cast. If any of you could help me perfect my set up that works but doesnt do what i expect out of it.Thank you for all the help that has gotten me this far and the addicting new species i am persuing.


I am no Steelhead expert, just started out a few weeks back (only three outings), but regarding your line, rod, and lure - I think the same rules apply like any other type of fishing. First you have a long rod which is one variable for friction ( but ideal for keeping line off the water and acccess) and the second being your line weight-strength/thickness/type. The lure is the third variable (weight, type, etc). I'd suggest go with a lighter line if possible first plus check its thickness (some lines may have same strengths but the thickness and "slickness" (some slide easier than others going through the eyelets). The beginning of this thread has a good baseline to start (which helped me with my own baseline).


----------



## Jeffrey47

Hello
Can you please share the best current fishing places?


----------



## stuckonshore

Hey All,
I'd like to ease my way into steelheading because I've never done it before, and I'm not sure how much time I can devote to it. Due to that, dumping $200 + on new gear may not be practical. 
I currently have gear that I use for bass fishing (spinning reels on 6' 6" -7' 6" rods).

I plan to get a decent set of waders, and have no issues with loading some high vis mono, and picking up bobbers.
But outside of that, what would be the essentials to just get started?

I'm still trying to figure out what a basic steelhead setup looks like (the internet is flooded with setups for bass fishing, but steelhead info seems to be a bit vague).
What types of Bobbers are used and how should they be attached? Pencil? Sliding? Bobber stoppers?
What types of Jigs are recommended? I have heard rooster tails mentioned a couple of times, but I know that the presentation needs to stay closer to the bottom? How should this be managed?
Baits? Maggots? Worms?
Is a noodle rod a "must have?"

Sorry if this is a lot at once, but I'm a very detailed person, haha.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Morrow

stuckonshore said:


> Hey All,
> [...]


All the info is in this thread and in the stickies. A lot of it comes down to where exactly you plan to fish and you will need to make modifications with that in mind. A noodle rod isn't a must-have, it's just highly recommended for sensitivity and other factors. Waders are not a must-have either. Most ultra-light graphite rods will do the same job. Need to have your drag set low so the fish can run with the bait. I don't know what you need high vis mono line for, it's a nice long leader of fluorocarbon that is more important here. As far as bobbers go, I think most folks will go for a slip bobber and stopper setup to get that bait right where they want it. Presentation is key here, and you want to get the bait right off the bottom but obviously not on the bottom itself. Personally I prefer to throw drift rigs with eggs or spoons during the day then switch to jigs w. maggots at night. Eggs and spawn sacs are good bait in early season like now, then you can switch primarily to jigs in the colder months.


----------



## stuckonshore

Morrow, thanks for the details. I'll keep digging through the threads here.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

With your bass rods start throwing black or white 1/4 oz spinners.


----------



## A-5

Waders not a must have?


----------



## fishinwithsavage

Hello all, first time poster.  I was wondering about how long it takes for steelhead to run up to the north chagrin reservation or around that area? Would it be safe to assume they have made it there by now? Or would that still be a bit longer into the winter?

Thanks in advance for your help all!


----------



## 1MoreKast

fishinwithsavage said:


> Hello all, first time poster.  I was wondering about how long it takes for steelhead to run up to the north chagrin reservation or around that area? Would it be safe to assume they have made it there by now? Or would that still be a bit longer into the winter?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help all!


Welcome to OGF! To answer your question, yes. They've probably been in that area for a long time. They typically begin to trickle in the mouths around late September. Then depending on the stream flow dictated by rain and cooler days/nights they'll make their way up in larger numbers. Other variables could obstruct their rate/distance in travel like dams, fords, or other obstacles... It isn't uncommon for them to travel for than 5 miles in a day depending on their activity.


----------



## Jacob Anderson

Hi definite newbie here, I’m planning an outing with my brother this weekend on the Rock and have been debating on the tackle to use, I bought him a 9’6 noodle rod for Christmas and got myself a 9’, after some research from anglers in the NW and from local talk I got together a setup of 8# “translucent” (white) braid with 4# trilene ice lime leader, clear float with orange top, some small black hair jigs, and Berkeley powerbait pink worm trout size, is this on the right path? any comments or suggestions, negative or positive, would be very helpful and appreciated


----------



## bwarrenuk

I would up everything to 10 or 12 lb mono for main line(braid will trend to freeze in the cold water). With a 8 lb leader or 6lb in clearer water the jigs can be good tip with some wax worms or maggots but imo eggs are king. Most bait shops will sell them start with pink or chartreuse floats color really doesn't matter. But weighting it right does make sure you have enough weight so the orange is the only thing showing hope this helps


----------



## bwarrenuk

Make sure your bait is on the bottom


----------



## gulfvet

This is a specific question for those of you who know Chagrin River. How far up the Chagrin do the steelies run and how long do they stay that far up? I was looking to go after some steelheads in late March or early April and it seems the area around Chagrin Falls has plenty of public access. I was figuring that the farther I go from the lake, the fewer folks I would have to fight my way through to fish.


----------



## 1MoreKast

gulfvet said:


> This is a specific question for those of you who know Chagrin River. How far up the Chagrin do the steelies run and how long do they stay that far up? I was looking to go after some steelheads in late March or early April and it seems the area around Chagrin Falls has plenty of public access. I was figuring that the farther I go from the lake, the fewer folks I would have to fight my way through to fish.


As long as no high dams or falls stop them they’ll go VERY far. For example I’ve seen them spawned out along the banks in Medina on the west branch of the Rocky.


----------



## gulfvet

1MoreKast said:


> As long as no high dams or falls stop them they’ll go VERY far. For example I’ve seen them spawned out along the banks in Medina on the west branch of the Rocky.


 Okay, so are there any such dams or falls between the lake and the Chagrin Falls area?


----------



## 1MoreKast

gulfvet said:


> Okay, so are there any such dams or falls between the lake and the Chagrin Falls area?


I don’t believe so. I understand the need for solitude when fishing. However it’s always a bonus to catch fish. I believe the further down stream you go your chances will greatly improve but your likelihood of running into someone is better. But I’ve came to realize most of us steelhead fisherman are good people. A little crazy, but usually willing to share a hole with if you approach pleasantly.


----------



## Wing Shooter

I've been up to Erie a few times with a good friend in August and caught steelhead trolling. I have the itch to get up there earlier in the year but I only have a 16' bass tracker with a 40 hp honda are there tributaries that Are closer to shore in the early spring or fall that could hold fish. I am obviously not going a mile out with this setup just doing some daydreaming.


----------



## dperry2011

Check out the thread on Conneaut. Seems there are other guys that troll close to shore.


----------

